# mag2d, 8aa->2d modamag adapter, wa01185 bi-pin bulb, fm pr to bi-pin socket



## bxstylez (Dec 10, 2006)

mag2d, 8aa->2d modamag adapter, wa01185 bi-pin bulb, fm pr to bi-pin socket, mop reflector, borafloat lens


is it do-able?
wa01185 bulb, 9.6v @3.15a

considering i'll be using (8) sanyo eneloops aa nimh's, which tests show, can handle high amp draws


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 11, 2006)

At 3+ amps, the eneloops will only be at 1.15V, giving a total of 9.2 volts. Seeing as the "typical" Mag85 uses nine cells to deliver 10.8 volts under load, I would expect the eight cell attempt to be somewhat yellowish. Probably still plenty bright, just not as sastisfying. Also, I don't know what the eneloop's diameter is, you may need the body bored out to accept them. Have fun!


----------



## Trashman (Dec 11, 2006)

It's not going to be as bright as you'd want. I think an FM 7.2v axial bulb (from Fivemega) is the brightest bulb on 8 cells. If you do get the axial bulb, just remember to let the cells rest before using the light.


----------



## bxstylez (Dec 11, 2006)

EvilLithiumMan said:


> At 3+ amps, the eneloops will only be at 1.15V, giving a total of 9.2 volts. Seeing as the "typical" Mag85 uses nine cells to deliver 10.8 volts under load, I would expect the eight cell attempt to be somewhat yellowish. Probably still plenty bright, just not as sastisfying. Also, I don't know what the eneloop's diameter is, you may need the body bored out to accept them. Have fun!


 

the eneloops definitely fit in a stock mag as i'm using 7aa eneloop's in modamag's 8aa->2d, powering the rop hi-bulb
definitely very white and bright!

the more i think about it, the mag85 will just be slightly brighter than the rop?
would anyone see a difference? :huh:


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 11, 2006)

I have this project setting on my desk right now, the 2D, KIU/hotdriver, 9x gp2000, SMO reflector, borofloat and some wa1185's. Here is a link to it.
With a tri-bore, 9X 4/5 A's, usually the gp2000, two brands from cheapbatterypacks available, they are said to give about 2.2Ah without a voltage sag, as a matter of one report they hold the higher off the charger voltage fairly well. 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106953


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Dec 14, 2006)

bxstylez said:


> the eneloops definitely fit in a stock mag as i'm using 7aa eneloop's in modamag's 8aa->2d, powering the rop hi-bulb
> definitely very white and bright!



Great! I have a couple of his 8AA2D holders, but no unused bored Mags available. Ordered a few packs of Eneloops and will put those holders to work.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 14, 2006)

The FM axial bulb may be bright with 8AA but at 3.2 hours rerated life the risk of instaflash is way too high (especially with Eneloops) unless using a regulator.
FM Axial 
7.2v 3.3A 100hr 500/325+L 21L/W 
8.4v 3.59A 15.7hr 858/558+L 28L/W 
9.6v 3.87A 3.2hr 1369/890+L 37L/W 

The 1274 is in the same boat:
WA1274
7.2v 2.77A 40hr 553/359L 28L/W 3320k 
8.4v 3.02A 6.3hr 948/616L 37L/W 3489k 
9.6v 3.24A 1.3hr 1513/983L 49L/W 3651k

Like the ROP, those really should be used with 7AA. 8AA is a job for the 1164:
WA1164
6.0v 3.28A 2500hr 301/196L 15L/W 3050k 
7.2v 3.63A 280.4hr 571/371L 22L/W 3235k 
8.4v 3.95A 44.1hr 979/636L 30L/W 3412k 
9.6v 4.25A 8.9hr 1562/1015L 38L/W 3582k

In comparison:
WA1185
9.6v 3.15A 50hr 817/531L 27L/W 3370k 
10.8v 3.36A 12.2hr 1234/802L 34L/W 3499k


----------



## bxstylez (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW!

the wa1164 bulb looks very promising!
i'll have to look for the bulb and try it out

i found some beamshots over at:
http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=4050.msg71063
_(i'm not sure if linking to another forum is permitted here - if so, mods pls remove)
_
the site above shows the fivemega 1500L using the wa1164 bulb





bfg9000 said:


> The FM axial bulb may be bright with 8AA but at 3.2 hours rerated life the risk of instaflash is way too high (especially with Eneloops) unless using a regulator.
> FM Axial
> 7.2v 3.3A 100hr 500/325+L 21L/W
> 8.4v 3.59A 15.7hr 858/558+L 28L/W
> ...


----------



## bxstylez (Dec 14, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find a wa01164 bulb, either potted or bi-pin?


thanks!


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah me too - I'd definitely want to try an 1164, are they in the thread for unpopular WA bulbs?


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 14, 2006)

FM still has potted ones here.

Or Litho123 will be ordering some bipins on Jan 8th in the unpopular groupbuy.


----------



## bxstylez (Dec 14, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> FM still has potted ones here.
> 
> Or Litho123 will be ordering some bipins on Jan 8th in the unpopular groupbuy.


 

thanks bfg9000!


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 14, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> Like the ROP, those really should be used with 7AA. 8AA is a job for the 1164:
> WA1164
> 6.0v 3.28A 2500hr 301/196L 15L/W 3050k
> 7.2v 3.63A 280.4hr 571/371L 22L/W 3235k
> ...



HUH? Take Notice, bfg9000, Thanks. Thanks, bxstylez, for starting this thread. I have missed everything said about the 1164 until this thread. I got makings for another hotwire and I got over the 1185 phase before I finished my first M85. Popular bulb but it can be beat.

Looks like my equations and yours are the same for re-rating as I came up with those numbers too and that got me going! I got 9x GP2000 that are reported to be 2.2 Ah. That is 31 minutes of light. So I will put those on top of an AWR hot driver. I have a multi-bored 2D to work with this. When AW’s C lithiums are released, on a hot driver I can see 3D M64 with 6.6 Ah. That figures to 93 minutes of more than 1000 torch-lumens. Those are better parameters than I see for a M85 in 3D.

Thanks again, we all learn so much from each other. I am off to buy more stuff for this project.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 15, 2006)

I used the standard CPF formulas provided courtesy of Lurveleven. The 1164 is really nice for 1990 and older Mag 2Ds because those do not need boring to hold 8AA (and being anodized inside do not tear up battery wrappers like bored Mags) so it is an extremely simple mod. If the 8AA can deliver 2000mAh at 4.25A, that is ~28 minutes, which is not bad for >Mag85 brightness in a 2D with cheap cells!

Aren't AW's cells 3200-3300mAh? In series, 3 cells should provide 3200-3300mAh at 11.1-12.6v, and AWR's hotdriver is a linear regulator that converts the excess to heat. If you run 2 stacks of 2 cells, that could provide 6.6Ah but the hotdriver can't boost 7.4-8.4v to 9.6v... BTW JimmyM's Li-Ion D cells also look interesting at 5000-5400mAh...


----------



## bjn70 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a 2D mag w/ 8xAA and 1185 bulb, but I built my own Kiu-type socket so there is a bit less resistance there. I'm plenty happy with the output- bright, hot, white.

In the past almost always when someone mentioned a 2D mag the standard answer was to use 7xAA and the 1274 bulb. In some ways I wish I had gone this direction.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 16, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> I used the standard CPF formulas provided courtesy of Lurveleven. The 1164 is really nice for 1990 and older Mag 2Ds because those do not need boring to hold 8AA (and being anodized inside do not tear up battery wrappers like bored Mags) so it is an extremely simple mod. If the 8AA can deliver 2000mAh at 4.25A, that is ~28 minutes, which is not bad for >Mag85 brightness in a 2D with cheap cells!
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that page is a geat source to print or save on disc. All the equations in one place. I do not have to search or extract them that way.
> ...


----------

